# Masters Fantasy?



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Anyone up for Masters fantasy golf match? No prizes or anything, just bragging rights. 

Pick 5 players in the field, and two alternates for a total of 7. The spec'd 2 alternates can only replace a golfer who withdraws due to health and/or personal issues. If one, or more of the original 5 picks DQ's, or misses the cut, that is just too bad. At the end of the 72 holes, the member whos picks have the lowest stroke total relative to par is the winner. Each participating member will keep their own stroke total, and will list their picks so others can see who they have picked. All members picks should be posted prior to the first tee off time on Thursday morning. 

If this works out well, perhaps we can do the same thing with the remaining three majors. 

Masters Field; PGATOUR.COM - Field Study: A look at each player in the Masters field

My picks: (1.) Tiger Woods, (2.)Lee Westwood, (3.) Martin Kaymer, (4.) Phil Mickleson, (5.) Rory McIlroy. Alternate 1. Steve Stricker. Alternate 2 Earnie Els

If not, at least you can see how I am doing on another forum with these same picks.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Ok, I'll play. 

(1) Earnie Els- Thur: 71, Fri: 73, Sat: 75, Sun:68 

(2) Tiger Woods- Thur: 68, Fri: 70, Sat:70, Sun:69

(3) Jim Furyk- Thur: 80 (YIKES), Fri: 76 (missed the cut







)

(4) Camilo Villegas- Thur: 74, Fri: 72, Sat: 71, Sun:77

(5) Anthony Kim- Thur: 68, Fri: 70, Sat:73, Sun:65

(alt 1)Lee Westwood- Thur: 67, Fri: 69
(alt 2)Paul Casey- Thur: 75, Fri: 78 (missed cut)


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

Cajun; Don't know what your score was, but I finished at -28. That was good enough on the other forum for 3rd place. Too bad there was only two of us playing. I thought it might liven the forum up a bit.......:dunno:


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Yeah, I thought more of the guys would jump in, oh well, maybe next major. How did you score the players who didn't make the cut? I think I understand, but wanted to verify how you did it then I'll figure my score and post it up.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry guys I meant to join in with this I've just been a bit busy. Sorry next time though


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

The players who missed the cut scores were what they were. In my case McIlroy, and Kaymer missed the cut with a combined score of +12, which was added into my final score.


Cajun said:


> Yeah, I thought more of the guys would jump in, oh well, maybe next major. How did you score the players who didn't make the cut? I think I understand, but wanted to verify how you did it then I'll figure my score and post it up.


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Yep that's what I thought, that put's me at a -6. Good game Frog. Jim killed both Tiger and Ernie's scores, and Camilio cut Anthony's great week in half....WAWAWA.... 

I had fun following along over the weekend with bragging rights on the line. Let's hype the next one up too and see if we can't get a few more guys to join in. What is the next major?


----------

